

Write SQL in your JavaScript - idefine
https://github.com/lalitkapoor/js-sql

======
rpedela
Where is the SQL being executed? Where is the database?

~~~
idefine
It doesn't execute unless you decide to execute it. It is building the sql
string and giving that back to you. You can use any library that'll take sql
to execute it against a connection.

I got some great feedback today - it seems that ES6 might have some good
support for doing something like this. see the following:

[https://github.com/lalitkapoor/js-
sql/issues/2#issuecomment-...](https://github.com/lalitkapoor/js-
sql/issues/2#issuecomment-41637663)

[http://www.nczonline.net/blog/2012/08/01/a-critical-
review-o...](http://www.nczonline.net/blog/2012/08/01/a-critical-review-of-
ecmascript-6-quasi-literals/)

------
idefine
I would love to get some feedback. Thanks!

